# immigration medical and previous cataract surgery



## insidematrix_2551 (18 d ago)

Hi,
I am in my early 40s and recently I had cataract surgery in both my eyes. Actually, I had trauma to the eye which the doctor told me like my kid maybe hit me some time and it developed a cataract in the left eye, doctor recommended to do in both eyes because the right eye also had a small dot, don't know the details about that. 
I am going to go for immigration medical for SMC residency visa, I need to know from the forum members if this could pose a problem for me?


----------

